# [Test] Anker PowerLine+ II



## Aeton (20. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders Benutzer von Apple-Smartphones kennen es: Das Ladekabel bricht, meistens an der Kabelmündung zum Lightning-Connector.
Diese Stelle wird besonders stark durch Drehungen und Verbiegungen beansprucht und die dünnen und nicht verstärkten Kabel reißen früher oder später.
Hier will die amerikanische Firma Anker mit ihrem mittlerweile in der zweiten Generation existierenden PowerLine+ II Kabel Abhilfe schaffen. 
Dieses verspricht neben einer hohen Langlebigkeit auch eine Belastbarkeit von 80 Kilogramm.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Anker für die Bereitstellung der Produkte bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Für ein Kabel ist das PowerLine+ II ziemlich hochwertig verpackt.
Die Verpackung ist Anker-typisch in weiß mit blauem Logo gehalten, außerdem wird hier gleich die MFi-Zertifizierung erwähnt. 
Der Lieferumfang ist sonst sehr spartanisch, außer dem Kabel, dem klassischen "Happy or no happy"-Zettel und einer Bedienungsanleitung liegt nicht mehr im Karton.
Hierbei sei auch noch zu erwähnen, dass bei der Verpackung auch mitgedacht wurde, man kann die Verklebung nämlich einfach per Lasche lösen, ohne ein
Messer oder ähnliches dafür zu benötigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Zunächst machen die Kabel einen sehr hohen Eindruck, nicht nur weil ab 0.9m Kabellänge ein praktisches Hardcase mitgeliefert wird, um das Kabel aufzubewahren oder zu transportieren.
Trotz des Nylonmantels ist das Kabel ganz und gar nicht starr, sondern hat eine angenehme Festigkeit, mit der man das Kabel auch gut formen kann und es dann sogar in dieser Form bleibt.
Die Kabel sind sehr schön und minimalistisch designt und auch die Verarbeitungsqualität lässt bei allen drei Exemplaren nicht zu wünschen übrig.
Ich konnte an keinem Kabel abstehende Nylonfäden finden, was bei anderen gesleevten Kabeln häufiger vorkommen kann. 
Für das gute Aussehen sorgt auch die Kombination aus den schwarzen Kabelmündungen und dem grau-silbernen Kabel. 
Richtig gelesen - das als schwarz angepriesene Kabel hat eher einen ins Dunkelgrau gehenden Farbton, was aber auch um weiten stylischer aussieht als ein schlicht schwarzes Kabel.

Die Kabel münden in ein ca. 2cm langes Gummistück, welches ebenfalls nicht zu weich, aber auch nicht zu hart ist. 
Mit mehr Druck kann man es zwar verbiegen, jedoch hält es das Kabel perfekt in Form und verhindert so an dieser sehr beanspruchten Stelle Kabelbrüche. 

Diese Gummistücke gehen dann nahtlos in den Stecker über, welche minimalistisch mit dem Anker-Schriftzug gebrandet sind.

Generell sind die Kabel trotz der Nylonummantelung nicht besonders schwer, sondern bewegen sich in einem Gewichtsbereich, in dem man eher von "hochwertig" als "zu schwer" sprechen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Features *

Das PowerLine+ II baut sich aus einem vertwisteten 24-AWG- und 30-AWG-Strang auf, worüber sich eine Aluminium- und eine Kuperabschirmung zieht. 
Darüber legt sich dann nochmal eine Isolierung aus TPE Kunststoff und schlussendlich der zweifarbig umflochtene Nylonmantel.
Laut eigenen Aussagen hält das Kabel 30 mal länger als reguläre Kabel und übersteht über 30.000 Biegungen - und soll somit das "Kabel für ein Leben lang" sein.
Außerdem hält es eine Zugkraft von bis zu 80 kg aus, womit es jeden Zug, jede Drehung und jede Verschlingung überstehen sollte.
Der aluminiumlegierte Anschluss bietet Konnektivität für alle iPhones ab der 5. Generation und sonstige Apple-Geräte mit dem 8-Pin Anschluss. 
Das Kabel ist zudem MFi zertifiziert, was eine Kompatibilität mit allen Lightning-Geräten garantiert.
Ebenfalls sollte es mit der extralangen 3 Meter Variante der Kabel kein Problem sein, auch an entfernten Steckdosen sein Smartphone entspannt laden zu können.
Anker gibt auf die PowerLine+ II Kabel außerdem lebenslange Garantie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest *

Hat man das Kabel ein wenig in Benutzung, lernt man schnell dessen Vorteile zu schätzen. Generell kann man mit dem 
PowerLine+ II viel acht- und bedenkenloser umgehen, denn das Kabel hält so ziemlich jeder Belastung stand, ohne jegliche Schäden zu tragen. 
Dazu gehören Knicke, Verknotungen, Belastungen bis 80 Kilogramm und so weiter. Alles übersteht das Kabel mit Leichtigkeit und beeinträchtigt auch nicht seine Ladefähigkeit.

Dazu kommen die Vor- und Nachteile eines gesleevten Kabels, wie die bessere Stabilität des Kabels, die bessere Haptik, weichere Oberfläche und schönere Optik.
Allerdings hat auch dieses Kabelmaterial seine Nachteile, wie die leichtere Verschmutzbarkeit oder auch schwierigere Reinigung gegenüber konventionellen Kabeln. 
Um der Verschmutzung des Kabels ein wenig entgegenzuwirken, sollte man am besten die schwarze Version der PowerLine+ II nehmen, auf der Schmutz weniger zu sehen sein sollte.

Zu dieser "Meisterleistung" der Kabel kommt auch noch ihr gutes und hochwertiges Aussehen, die Kombination aus verschiedenen 
Schwarztönen ist für Apple-Benutzer mal etwas Neues und auf jeden Fall ein Blickfang.

Generell hat es mich sehr erstaunt, dass man irgendwie alles mit dem Kabel machen kann, es diesem aber nichts ausmacht.
Dranhängen, verknoten, ziehen, verdrehen; das Kabel bleibt von allem Unbeeindruckt. Außerdem entstehen keine visuellen Schäden, die Kabel sehen nach 
längerer Benutzung noch aus wie an Tag eins und fühlen sich auch noch so an.

Für diese ganzen Features muss man allerdings auch ein paar "Schwächen" des Kabels in Kauf nehmen.
Dazu gehören sein relativ hohes Gewicht für ein Kabel und auch seine Steife, das PowerLine+ II lässt sich nicht so klein zusammenmachen wie ein originales Apple-Ladekabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Versionen*

Das PowerLine+ II gibt es neben den Apple-typischen Farben Schwarz, Gold, Silber und Rot auch in verschiedenen Längen wie 0.3m, 0.9m, 1.8m und sogar in vollen 3 Metern. 
Bei diesen diversen Farben und Längen sollte für jedermann etwas dabei sein, gerade die drei Meter lange Version könnte dem Problem eines zu kurzen Ladekabels den Kampf ansagen.
Die ganzen Kabel bewegen sich in einem Preisspektrum von 10 bis 17 Euro, was für ein Kabel zunächst viel erscheint, aufgrund der hohen Durabilität und der 
lebenslangen Garantie sollte das Kabel allerdings eine Investition für die Zukunft sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Kurz gesagt: Besser als die Apple-eigenen Kabel sind die PowerLine+ II alle mal. 
Gerade durch Features wie Langlebigkeit, Kabelstärke, Design oder auch Verarbeitungsqualität können sie überzeugen.
Negative Aspekte gibt es an den Kabeln kaum, nur dass sie vielleicht etwas schwerer und steifer als originale Apple-Kabel sind.
Ob sie ihren Preis von 10 bis 17 Euro pro Stück wert sind, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
In Anbetracht der Lebensdauer der Kabel sollte ein Kauf allerdings eine Langzeitinvestition sein, womit der Preis auch in ein akzeptables Niveau rückt.
Ich für meinen Fall werde auf jeden Fall kein anderes gesleevtes Kabel mehr kaufen, sondern nur noch auf die von 
Anker zurückgreifen, da mich die PowerLine+ II einfach rundum überzeugt und beeindruckt haben.

*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Anker 
Anker | Home

Und hier zu den Anker PowerLine+ II
Anker |  PowerLine+ II Lightning Kabel


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. August 2018)

Ich benutze seit einem halben Jahr das selbe Anker USB Kabel zum laden meines Smartphones, und hatte weder elektrische oder mechanische Probleme. Die Preise für solche Kabel sind zwar höher, aber für mich eine sinnvolle Investition.

 (Hatte schon oft Kabel die defekt waren, und morgens war mein Handy dann leer statt geladen  ...)


----------

